# 1996 maxima alternator



## prtonycl (Nov 29, 2006)

CAN SOME ONE PLEASE HELP ME WITH A DETAIL EXPLANATION ON HOW TO CHANGE A 1996 maxima alternator. IS IT TO HARD FOR THE A ROOKIE !!!! 

THANKS TONY FLORES


----------



## 19maxima98 (Sep 25, 2006)

motorvate.ca v2.0 - *THE* DIY Maxima Website


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Yup those are good instructions. My wife got stuck in Houston with a dead alternator. I emailed those directions to her and she was able to change it herself. It only took her 3 hours total...that was removing the old one, exchanging it, and installing the new one, so its so hard.


----------



## prtonycl (Nov 29, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE REPLY"S GUYS , 

WILL TRY TO CHANGE TODAY !!!!!!!!!


----------

